# Santa !



## Tom (Nov 13, 2009)

*Ok make your list here for what you would like SANTA  to get for you under the tree!
*


----------



## Wade E (Nov 13, 2009)

I dont need anything really except for some time to clean about 300 bottles and do some bottling! So Santa, can you just give me a few more hours in a day for the next few weeks!


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 13, 2009)

Already got my Mini Jet in the mail for Christmas. I was thinking about the B V Jet electric bottle filler but George talked me out of it due to the amount of wine I do. That guy is awsome! Looking out for us and not just the almighty buck. That is the service that makes me buy from a place.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 13, 2009)

Yep, hes damn good man and jut another reason I will always moderate for his forum also!


----------



## arcticsid (Nov 13, 2009)

Who is George, I have heard his name spoke highly of in here, so who is he?
Troy


----------



## cpfan (Nov 13, 2009)

Santa:

I know that I haven't been the best boy in the world, but I still think I've been pretty good, so please bring me a Ken Ridge Founders Series Australian Cabernet Shiraz. If that box is too heavy for you, I would also be very happy with the Ken Ridge Showcase version.

Thank you, your admirer Steve


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 13, 2009)

He is the owner of Fine Vine Wines. http://www.finevinewines.com/ This is the second time he has talked me out of over kill and saving me big bucks. As soon as I am ready to order some corks I will be getting the same ones that Wade gets from him.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 13, 2009)

Funny, I bought another 100 from him and just opened that bag to dump into my corkidor and was blasted by the S02 level in the bag. I always knew that he shipped his corks this way to keep them good but never caught a whiff of the inside of the bag. POW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Dont stick your head in the bag and breathe!


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 13, 2009)

LMAO.. Don't stick your head where it doesn't belong! Kinda to your mind off the back pain for a moment, HUH.


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Nov 13, 2009)

Santa, I need a new Bum, mine is cracked


----------



## arcticsid (Nov 14, 2009)

Got Tazz dancing here too. Wolf, nuff said. LOL.
Troy


----------



## Leanne (Nov 14, 2009)

A brain that isn't affected by the blonde gene would be useful in my case.


----------



## arcticsid (Nov 14, 2009)

Leanne, i will be sure I check in with the wizard before we start skipping on yellow bricks!! He's an old friend of mine we'll see what he can do !!!!!


LOL
Troy


----------



## Tom (Nov 14, 2009)

*for me I NEED a bag of 1,000 corks real bad ! REAL SOON *


----------



## St Allie (Nov 14, 2009)

Will have to think about it.. I don't really need anything.

Allie


----------



## TheTooth (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi Santa. Could I please have a better tool to fill my bottles than a bottle wand? I'm don't like spilling my wine when filling bottles. Thanks.


----------



## Tom (Nov 16, 2009)

Ask him for this ! Its a Boun Vino Bottle Filler


----------



## TheTooth (Nov 16, 2009)

Tom said:


> Ask him for this ! Its a Boun Vino Bottle Filler



Yeah... I was just looking at that. It's probably what I'll be asking for.


----------



## Tom (Nov 16, 2009)

I have it and love it. Needless to say it gets used alot here. I do my limit 1,000 bottles a year.


----------



## arcticsid (Nov 16, 2009)

Write to him here.

http://www.santaclaushouse.com/

I live only like 20 miles from here. When my Mom came to visit this was one of the first and only places to visit.

One of the coolest, and I mean "super coolest" things there was a whole wall filled with letters kids wrote to Santa. That was remarkable, absolutely the neatest. I hope someday someone publishes a book on these.

Just remeber, he knows if you have "been naughty or nice".

If it's true I may get something. The rest of you....you know whats on that list. LOLLOL

Troy


----------



## TheTooth (Nov 16, 2009)

arcticsid said:


> Just remeber, he knows if you have "been naughty or nice".
> 
> If it's true I may get something. The rest of you....you know whats on that list. LOLLOL
> 
> Troy



No fair... you could probably use the coal more than I can.


----------



## Leanne (Nov 16, 2009)

Forgot the naughty or nice thing. Sigh...........................


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 16, 2009)

Tom said:


> *for me I NEED a bag of 1,000 corks real bad ! REAL SOON *



I just got done talking to George (Wine makers toy store) and he said he is going to have a kick *** sale on corks starting at thanksgiving. For twelve days he is going to have an extensive sale on wine making supplies.


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Nov 18, 2009)

lets see:
mig torch
4-300 gallon tanks
2-200 gallon tanks
4-100 gallon tanks
2-50 gallon tanks
stainless 6 bottle filler
2 more italian floor corkers
and
15,000 bottles with corks/caps

EDIT: thousands of #'s of fruit of my choosing!!!

that's all i can think of for now! 

wait, a brand new girlfriend. that would be nice. my x's seem to track me down and are just "keep in touch" as they tell me, but there is a reason they are my x's!


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 18, 2009)

Midwest Vintner said:


> lets see:
> mig torch
> 4-300 gallon tanks
> 2-200 gallon tanks
> ...



I am curious to know if you wrote this list in order of preference!


----------



## Wade E (Nov 18, 2009)

I dont think Sant has that much free space on his sleigh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## arcticsid (Nov 18, 2009)

Vinter you should never have told them your real name!!!LOL

I am only 14 miles or so away from the Santa Claus House in North Pole. I already have put in a good word for all of you!! After he takes care of all the kids he promised to look into our wishes. He did remind me however, "when you stop believing", he will take you off the list for good. (wink)

Troy


----------

